# lian li q08b und h50



## NFSC (11. November 2010)

nabend, 

jo ich würde gern wissen mit was ich den radi oben am deckel festschrauben könnt? Soll so ausehen wie auf dem bild. Man soll halt von aussen nix sehn.

mfg


----------



## NFSC (14. November 2010)

keiner ne antwort?


----------

